# 5" manuelli piranha



## lamonthogan1220 (Sep 2, 2006)

i've had my fish for 24 hours and it still hasnt eaten the four feeders that have been in the tank when i got him. My manny has been swimming around but seems to be very skittish when someone approaches the tank. I figure this is happenning because of his new environment just thought i'd make sure, any advice would be greatly appriecated. by the way i have a 55 gallon setup and my manny the only fish in the tank other than the four feeders.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Welcome to the club. Ive had my manny almost a month now and he has yet to eat. Ive tried several diffrent methods w/o sucess. I might have to break down and feed him something live to "hold him over". These fish look awesome, but if your looking for something that will stare you eye to eye, chances are you got the wrong fish. When they get larger they are much less skittish, but it seems when small they are very skittish. Id say only being there 24 hours hes still adjusting. Post some pics of the guy


----------



## lamonthogan1220 (Sep 2, 2006)

thankz for the info...your right the fish looks awesome so i'll just be patient. I look forward to being in touch....tahnkz again


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Yup be patient mine eats after only a month or so but not infront of me yet. I usually put something in the tank before bed and its gone the next day.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

IME Mannys tend to be very very skittish... it might take several months (my experience) before the fish feel comfortable and confident. Eventually he will eat (it might take a long white). There is nothing to worry about since they have a fat storage so he won't starve... be patient and give him some time...







!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Try different foods and don't leave them in there to long or it will contaminate your water. After a week or so he should eat, it may take awhile for him to actually eat in front of you. When he gets hungry enough wether you are watching or not he will eat some time.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

good news... My guy finally took food. I dont know if the garlic guard stuff worked or if he was just hungry enough to eat it, but he ate prepared foods w/o me having to feed him live. It took almost an entire month, but he did it.

A suggestion... remove the feeders. Dont let him eat on his terms... teach him to feed on your terms.


----------



## xiiutao (Jan 8, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> good news... My guy finally took food. I dont know if the garlic guard stuff worked or if he was just hungry enough to eat it, but he ate prepared foods w/o me having to feed him live. It took almost an entire month, but he did it.
> 
> A suggestion... remove the feeders. Dont let him eat on his terms... teach him to feed on your terms.


Gratz =D


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

garlic guard by seachem? is that the stuff you are using, if it is i agree. i had a stubborn fahaka that only started to eat after getting his shrimp soaked in that stuff.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> garlic guard by seachem? is that the stuff you are using, if it is i agree. i had a stubborn fahaka that only started to eat after getting his shrimp soaked in that stuff.


That would be the stuff. Im gonna try uisng it to get one of my picky irritans to start eating shrimp again. I swaer the damn fish only eats silversides and smelt now. Anyways, that garlic guard STINKS.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Manuelli are definitely not for begginers. In fact, they would be last on my list for begginers, these are definitely not exciting fish to keep. These fish, IMO, need pristine water conditions and need to be kept alone. You don't need feeding stimulants to get him to eat. The reason he's not eating is not because he's not hungry, it's a stress thing. He needs to feel secure to eat. Keep the lights off and give him places to hide. Try dropping in diced fish at night before you go to bed. I'm willing to bet he'll eat when the lights are out. Manuelli's don't go hog wild on food.


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

my manny has yet to eat dead food as well , but after alrady having some experince with them it is a case of waiting , he has eaten half a convict so will try again today on chopped squid , i tend to offer some each day and if not eaten i remove and try again the next day , eventually he will eat something but as stated they can last for ages without eating as they astore fat , good luck with youre manny


----------

